
Important news for Windows 7 users - BoardCode
https://boardcode.blogspot.com/2019/01/important-news-for-windows-7-users.html
======
hsnewman
"Microsoft has finally succeeded in making Windows 10 the number one operating
system in the world after new statistics indicate that it has finally
surpassed Windows 7 in the market share."

and I thought Linux had the most installations (considering Android and all
IOT devices count).

~~~
BoardCode
Yes I agree

------
LinuxBender
I have one machine on windows 7. I would go to 10 if I could install the LTSB
stripped down no-BS release. Otherwise, it will just be a very specific
purpose WoW machine for the next several years.

~~~
BoardCode
Yes, Windows 7 is now occupied by the weakest computer machine (hardware)

------
RouterRooter
I carry a photo of "TUX" in my vest pocket since windows 10 happened. My
personal mission has included updrading as many systems from MSWin [x86/64] to
GNU/linux distro, and supporting such additions to the "club"

If you are interested in using win 10 with some imposed restraints, i found
this at the end of the breadcrumbs.

[http://theoven.org/index.php?topic=1336.0](http://theoven.org/index.php?topic=1336.0)

this is about a win10PE_SE that is not so volatile as a standard win10
install. I just found it and havent examined it so peek and poke around at it
to see what its about if you want to explore the option.

as always with new OS ver. --caveat emptor.

